# Anti Fog for scope ?



## BoxCallWillie (Nov 26, 2007)

Morning guys,
Is there anything out there on the market
that keeps your scope from fogging ?

My reason for the question is

I was talking to my brother in TN yesterday
he is on a lease up there and told me what happened to him Fri.
He was in his stand and saw a nice buck slepping through
but couldnt get a good shot at him. ( Still alot of leaves on the trees ) .  He kept watching the buck with his gun to his shoulder ready for the deer to get into a clear shooting 
spot .  When he did get a clear shot at the buck
He couldnt see the deer through his scope    it was fogged from 
him breathing in the excitement of possably takeing the biggest buck he's seen on the lease . 
I dont know for sure but is there anything that you can put on the lens to keep this from happening again .....

What a way to lose a bigg un !!!!!

Thanks in advance ,
BCW


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gander mountain has some anit fog wipes that they sell for around $4.  I tried them up north on my binoculars because I have the same problem with them fogging up and the wipes worked great.  They are also re-usable.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks buddy,
I'll pass this on to him I think he has a Gander Mtn
close by his home there .

BCW


----------



## buckshot47 (Nov 26, 2007)

Tell him to go to the website for Parkers Perfect. I've been using it for a few years and it is the best thing I've ever tried to stop fogging. Works great on glasses too.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 26, 2007)

Use Cat Crap.

I'm not kidding.

There is a product that runs about $4 or so called Cat Crap (no actually excrement is used).  

I was introduced to this in the eighties while snow skiing.  You put it on lenses (glasses, scopes, binoculars, goggles, etc.) and then buff it off.  It lasts for a long time.  It is waterproof (or water resistant, if my memory serves correctly.

Plus, its a great name!

Here's the link for it on amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Crap-Anti...O88/ref=pd_sbs_sg_title_1/002-6177307-0728818


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Use Cat Crap.
> 
> I'm not kidding.
> 
> ...




I second this, its hard to beat cat crap.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anybody know if Bass Pro Shops carries any of these products?  I have the same problem with my glasses and bino's.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 27, 2007)

How about "RAIN-X" that you put on car windshields?


----------



## Paddle (Nov 27, 2007)

Wal-mart has anti-fog for glasses. I'm sure it would work on a scope.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 27, 2007)

GT-40 GUY said:


> How about "RAIN-X" that you put on car windshields?



NO!! I tried RainX,,it is NOT what u want on a scope,, It leaves a "haze" on the lens. It will repel water,, but the lens will always look fogged up and smeared.

 A good set of "flip-up" scope caps are hard to beat guys..


----------



## cmzshooter (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm cheap. I just use a drop of dishwashing detergent on a soft cloth and rub both lenses clean. (thats what my eye doctor recommended for my glasses too)


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 27, 2007)

cmzshooter said:


> I'm cheap. I just use a drop of dishwashing detergent on a soft cloth and rub both lenses clean. (thats what my eye doctor recommended for my glasses too)



Never tried that but I am going to now!!  Great tip!  Hope it works!


----------



## bobman (Nov 27, 2007)

*some iffy advice here*

Scopes are not eyeglasses they have special coatings on the lenses and if you use the wrong stuff you will damage those coatings.

Email the manufacturer of your scope, they all have customer service departments ask what they recommend and follow their recommendations.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Guys for all the tips .
Even the "Cat Crap"  LOL 
I will pass this on to my brother . 

I use to have a cloth i picked up at a flea mrkt.
it was a Anti fog cleaning cloth used nothing but the cloth
for my eye glasses , never tried it on a scope .
It worked great on my glasses I know that .

BCW


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 27, 2007)

soap ain't gonna hurt nothing. been using it forever in my dive mask...almost as good a spit .
cw


----------



## jason308 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nikon makes an anti fog cloth that works pretty good.....I think I got mine from BPS in a pack of 3 or something...I have had breathing problems since I was a kid, and breathe out of mouth 95% of the time.....So I had to find a remedy....

The real remedy is a Bushnell Elite Scope with Rainguard....Those won't fog up like that....Hopefully next year....good luck!!


----------



## Slangin them Mags (Nov 27, 2007)

Shaving Cream works. Just rub it on before the season and it usually works throughout the whole season. Sounds crazy but it worked for me


----------

